# New to the TT club Finally!!!



## Cronas (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi All, I Have been looking round here for a while now but have never said hi. I bought a TT last night and I am in love already. I have only been looking for 2 years lol. Couldn't bring my self to part with the cash when there was nothing wrong with my old car.

she is a silver 99 225 model with 30k on the clock haven't got any pics yet but its standard so you all know what it looks like 

I have got some plans for it and can't wait for a re-map I look forward to asking all of you load of questions.

Adam


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome to the forum enjoy it


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

